# char-tar bisquits ?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I want to know what your opinion is about this! I have heard that these bisquits are good for controlling gas in dogs! Hmmm says they are tartar control thought that was teeth. But I have heard people use these to control doggy gas! Has anyone used these?

Char-Tar®

Old Mother Hubbard® developed Char-Tar natural biscuits with special ingredients like charcoal and garlic to aid in digestion. The crunchy biscuit also aids in tarter control.

Product Ingredients | Ingredient Index

Whole Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Wheat Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Chicken, Charcoal, Molasses, Eggs, Apples, Carrots, Garlic, Sea Salt.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Whole Wheat Flour: BAD (wheat isn't something you want to give a dog)
Oatmeal BAD (grains)
Wheat Bran: BAD (more wheat)
chicken fat: OK 
chicken: GOOD (glad to see the meat source, but why so far down the line???)
charcoal: GOOD (has been proven to combat gas in humans at least, but again why so far down the line??? You'd be better off just giving your dog a straight charcoal supplement)
Molasses: BAD (shocking anyone would put this in dog food)
Eggs: GOOD (but still WAY too far down the line of the list)
Apples and Carrots: BAD (not going to be digested anyway)
Garlic: GOOD (can be good pest repellant, but WAY too far down the line to have much of any effect)
sea salt: BAD (dogs don't have the need for salt)

*Better than feeding Iams treats or something, but this is surely not that great of a treat for your CARNIVORE! If you're worried about gas why use these treats because of the charcoal when you could flat give him a charcoal supplement for much cheaper???

*As far as teeth cleaning goes, this treat isn't going to clean your dogs teeth any dsifferently than an IAMS or Purina treat. Any treat can be take the claim to "clean" your dog's teeth because og the crunch which can scrape a bit of tarter. No ingreadients really do anything to clean teeth though. Just give your dog a raw meaty bone or something.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My neighbor who has a Golden Retriever was asking me about these and telling me someone recommended these to her! Thank goodness I asked! I will give her a big NO to them! Thanks Todd! Oh and guess she can get a yankee candle instead hahahahaha!:wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

wags said:


> My neighbor who has a Golden Retriever was asking me about these and telling me someone recommended these to her! Thank goodness I asked! I will give her a big NO to them! Thanks Todd! Oh and guess she can get a yankee candle instead hahahahaha!:wink:


yes, sounds like marketing because of the charcoal in the treats which can help combat gas. The charcoal is listed so low on the ingredient list I don't believe that it would have much of an impact at all. You'd be better off just using a straight charcoal supplement or adjusting the diet you're feeding. Look into high quality grain-free treats from EVO, Origin, etc.

I mean the treats you're talking probably wouldn't hurt you're dog (there are FAR worse treats out there) but they won't be very beneficial either, so no purpose in purchasing them.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My neighbor feeds her dog science diet food so for her this was most likely a step up ha ha! She would never ever even consider evo or wellness or orijen treats! She also told me her vet said rawhide is ok! So she would never go to evo or orijen. She thinks I am really feeding too high quality and I am right now feeding wellness core. I have done really all the high end foods but she thinks that science diet is a high end food! Some folk you like them but you can't change their minds with certain things even though you say well just look at the label! Maybe I should just send her the post! I will talk to her well no I will email her about the treats and tell her they just aren't a good product! Thanks again!:smile:


----------

